# Disable power_management and problem with Intel HD 3000 graphic



## Handy92 (Dec 28, 2015)

I have Intel HD 3000 graphic, and I want to high performance on my machine. In my system log is exist "power_profile" when is disable in KDE Service Menager my graphic show something like that: http://i.imgur.com/Z5zmOOK.jpg What was happens? And why is changed to "economy" since in /etc/rc.conf powerd_flags is set to "maxiumum"? How to disable it, or force two stage. AC = 100% performance and Baterry = Battery Safer. 

I can configure /etc/rc.d/power_profile alone.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't fully understand.

If you're trying to disable power management remove (or comment out) the line 
	
	



```
powerd_enable="YES"
```
 from /etc/rc.conf. 
	
	



```
powerd_enable="NO"
```
 is the default, and it doesn't hurt to put this line in /etc/rc.conf either. If you want to know what the default settings are, you can read (but don't change anything in) /etc/defaults/rc.conf, you can use this help you find what you want to turn on or off.

Also, you may want to leave /etc/rc.d/power_profile alone. You won't need it, if you disable powerd. If you need to recover it, mount the install cd, and carefully copy only this file back. Back up your important information before you start copying files around.

I don't understand the rest of the problem. It could be that xorg is not installed with the radeon driver, and that makes the resolution slow. Do `kldstat` and post which video drivers are there about vesa or radeon.

My computer doesn't stutter very much with the VESA driver, unless I want to watch full screen video. I need the Radeon driver so my computer and display won't stall when watching videos.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2015)

powerd(8) flags are separate from the power_profile settings.

/etc/rc.conf

```
performance_cx_lowest="Cmax"
economy_cx_lowest="Cmax"
```
Offhand, I don't know where these are documented.

Keep `powerd` enabled.  It allows Intel processors with turbo mode to use it.


----------



## Handy92 (Dec 28, 2015)

I do not want to use C-state because machine is little slow. In AC I want to high performance it's really work grate, I do not need any self power, electricity is cheep, cooler maintained in good condition and core temp is normal. On battery power I have "only" 6Ah and without any self energy laptop work ~2 hours. (On highly self power 6h)

powerd() didn't have any, file with setting? Something like /etc/rc.d/power_profile? Or where is powerd settings?
To Look 
I want to do this: https://nixbsd.wordpress.com/2010/10/02/freebsd-powerd-and-power_profile-in-my-thinkpad-r61/
using powerd() Because it's use not my config.

And I found doesn't useful, things I think:


```
#!/bin/sh
#
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.2/etc/rc.d/powerd 230099 2012-01-14 02:18:41Z dougb $
#

# PROVIDE: powerd
# REQUIRE: DAEMON
# BEFORE: LOGIN
# KEYWORD: nojail shutdown

. /etc/rc.subr

name="powerd"
rcvar="powerd_enable"
command="/usr/sbin/${name}"
stop_postcmd=powerd_poststop

powerd_poststop()
{
  sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=`sysctl -n dev.cpu.0.freq_levels |
  sed -e 's:/.*::'` > /dev/null
}

load_rc_config $name
run_rc_command "$1"
```

Where is part responded for AC and Battery? I'll be still working on this.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2015)

powerd(8) settings are set in /etc/rc.conf with powerd_flags:

```
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a hadp -n hadp -p50"
```


----------



## Handy92 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok. I was tested power_profile is enabled via devd.conf:

AC line Connected:

```
2015-12-31 22:34:53   komputer   devd   Executing '/etc/rc.d/power_profile 0x01'
2015-12-31 22:34:53   komputer   power_profile   changed to 'performance'
```
Disconnected:

```
2015-12-31 22:35:11   komputer   devd   Executing '/etc/rc.d/power_profile 0x00'
2015-12-31 22:35:11   komputer   power_profile   changed to 'economy'
```
Connected

```
2015-12-31 22:35:21   komputer   devd   Executing '/etc/rc.d/power_profile 0x01'
2015-12-31 22:35:21   komputer   power_profile   changed to 'performance'
```

It's works exactly what I need. But what is the "Power Management"? It's isn't /etc/rc.d/power_profile because monitor change light sensibility.

Edit: Is some .... from kde. 
___________
How many things may be changed in /etc/rc.d/power_profile?


----------

